# Kyffhäuser-Marathon 12.04.03



## Suedharzbiker (18. Januar 2003)

25. Kyffhäuser - Berglauf mit 1. Kyffhäuser- Berg-Marathon

Die Anmeldungen für den genannten Marathon am 12.04.2003
sind rausgegangen. 
Im Rahmen dieses Events ist auch dieses Jahr die erste 
Marathonstrecke mit 42 zerquetschte Kilometer für MTB geschaffen wurden. Mir liegt nur das Profil und die Wegbeschreibung  aus dem vergangenen Jahr mit 36 km vor. 
Der Veranstalter ist unter 

[email protected] 

oder unter 

www.kyffhaeuser-berglauf.de 

zu erreichen.
Startschuß für das MTB - Rennen ist um 08.40
Meldeschluß ist der 30.03.2003 für 10 Euro Stratgeld
danach 5 Euro Nachmeldegebühr


----------



## Suedharzbiker (18. Januar 2003)

Hier noch schnell das Höhenprofil vom vergangenen Jahr.

In diesem Jahr ist noch eine Schleife zwischen 
Ententeich und Flugplatz Udersleben dazu gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## banjo-ellritze (20. Januar 2003)

hallo,

also ich bin auf jeden fall dabei!!!
werde in den wochen vorm kbl die strecke auch ein paar mal abfahren - mit ein paar gleichgesinnten wuerde das auch noch mehr spass machen....

gruesse,
mathias


----------



## michael59 (20. Januar 2003)

stell das ins thüringenforum und dann ist das kein probelm,

übrigens meine strartnummer ist6501  


micha


----------



## HAWKI (26. Januar 2003)

Tach,

bin am Samstag (25.01.´03) einen Teil der Strecke abgefahren oder besser gesagt abgeklettert. Eisbruch zwischen Rothenburg u. Kyffhäuser - hier absolut kein Durchkommen!  u. massig entwurzelte Bäume zwischen Kyffhäuser u. Ententeich. Da gibt´s noch ´ne Menge Arbeit bis zum April. Aber die Organisatoren sind auf Draht u. die Forstarbeiter sicher, hoffentlich, bitte....... fleißig! 

Allet wird jut.....


----------



## phiro (26. Januar 2003)

ich werd wahrscheinlich auch dabei sein, der erste Marathon in 2003 für mich (zum Form antesten  )

bis denne


----------



## Suedharzbiker (10. März 2003)

Aus der örtlichen Presse von letzter Woche3.-7.3.2003 habe ich entnommen, das die Schleife dieses Jahr aufgrund Eisbruch und den Schlammschlachten der vergangenen Jahren leicht verlegt und nun ensdgültig sein soll. 

Im vergangenen Jahr wurde  vor der Ortslage Steinthaleben rechts abgebogen (Verlassen der Straße) . Dieses Jahr soll es
irgendwie durch den Ort hindurchgehen und dann nach einer Steigung auf der Straße ( der sogenannte Hüfler, OV Steintahleben- Kelbra) rechts auf dem Kopf ab. 

Sodann folgt ein langer befestigter Anstieg in Richtung Kulpenberg. Den solltet ihr euch mal vorab ansehen.  
Sodann glangt man auf den Fernsehturmparkplatz, Ihr erinnert euch die Verpflegungsstelle und ab hier "soll"  dann  alles beim alten bleiben. 

Die genaue Strecke soll auch in Bad Frankenhausen , Am Markt in irgendeinem Schaukasten des Vereins hängen. Dieses habe ich jedoch noch nicht geprüft.

Ciao der Südharzbiker , Anmeldung bereits erfolgt, Startnummer noch nicht bekannt


----------



## mischiflix (19. März 2003)

wenn alles klappt werden wir wohl auch mit einer abordnug des mtb-racing-teams dort vor ort sein und die strecke ein bisl unter die stolln nehmen


----------



## Duffy Duck (24. März 2003)

wo der schaukasten ist weiss ich, muss ich mal gucken- ich wäre auch dafür das wir die strecke mal abfahren- am besten mal in unserem forum drüber reden!!!
ich habe auch eine karte über den kyff!!


----------



## michael59 (24. März 2003)

A:  diesmal sollten wir die zeit nach dem rennen zu einem treffen der ibcleute nutzen, so steht uns ja die therme zur verfügung.

B: am we 5/6 april sollte die zeit zu einer streckenkenntnisrunde genutzt werden

micha


----------



## Duffy Duck (24. März 2003)

da wäre ich sehr dafür!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (24. März 2003)

jo das wäre echt klasse wenn ihr die Strecke mal abfahren würdet und danach jemand hier im Forum mal über Besonderheiten und wichtige Stellen informiert (und Profil und so)

weil ich hab leider net die Möglichkeit die Strecke zu erkunden, da wäre jede Info hilfreich


gruß


----------



## Alf 77 (25. März 2003)

könnten wir das am 06.04. also Sonntags machen. Ich muß Samstag arbeiten. Müßte allerdings Chubika, JörgM8 oder Hawki mitfahren. Die kennen sich dort super aus.


----------



## HAWKI (26. März 2003)

Tach,

Strecke abfahren am 6. April: bin dabei! Werde mich bei den Organisatoren vorher noch erkundigen, denn auf der Streckenkarte sieht es so aus, daß kurz vor Udersleben die Streckenführung ebenfalls verändert wurde. Ist mir jedoch unklar, denn 42 u. ein paar zerquetsche Kilometerchen dürften dann nicht reichen . 
Treffpunkt am besten in Bad F. an der Therme (Start/Ziel). Genaue Zeit später.

Bis denn....


----------



## Suedharzbiker (29. März 2003)

Mal sehen was der Arbeitsplan für Änderungen aufweist für den 
06.04.. Wenn keine gravierenden Änderungen vermerkt sind bin ich dabei. 
Wann soll es genau los gehen ? Startpunkt ist o.k. und kennt denke ich mal jeder.  

Ich bin auf der Homepage gelistet unter Startnummer: 6523

Micha- wie lange hast du auf deine Startunterlagen gewartet, nach dem Bezahlen ?


----------



## michael59 (30. März 2003)

startunterlagen sind abzuholen, als bestätigung gabs eine postkarte, die habe ich gleich nach eingang erhalten.

micha


----------



## Suedharzbiker (30. März 2003)

Postkarte ist bei mir nicht angekommen. Auf deren Homepage fand ich jedoch meine Startnummer, also scheinen sie ja alles bekommen zu haben und ich muss dann nur noch die Unterlagen abholen. 

Danke Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael59 (2. April 2003)

HIER  kann man sich am Wochenende zur Tour verabreden

micha


----------



## Suedharzbiker (7. April 2003)

Am WE waren ein ganzer Teil der Truppe auf dem Trail den Chubika anführte. Berichte sie unter michael 59 "hier". Beitrag vor mir. 
Ich versuche mal das aufgezeichnete Profil leserlich hochzuladen. 
Ab dem Merker Barbarossa Höhle bis hinter Ententeich ist dies die Mara-Strecke. Davor und da hinter ist nichts wirklich spektakuläres.  Wenn mann dem Stich hinter  Ententeich hoch ist 
geht es lange ca.3-4 km auf einer befestigten "Waldautobahn" in Richtung Uderselben. Es folgt eine stark ausgewaschene Abfahrt, bei Sicht auf die Ortslage ist vor dieser eine kleine Schanze, verhindert das das Wasser  inRichtung OL Udersleben läuft. 
Im Ort war letztes Jahr noch ein Verpflegungspunkt, sodann folgt ein kleiner Anstieg in Richtung Flughafen  Udersleben dann ca. 3
km entlang und dann ab in das Wäldchen. Danach folgt das Panorama " auch unter Elefantenklo bekannt und dann geht es 
einen steilen ausgewaschenen kalkigen Fels nach unten in Richtung OL Bad Frankenhausen. Hier trifft mann dann auf Läufer aller Strecken und Passanten, die sich in der Stadt bewegen. Sprint bis zum Ziel und das war es.


----------



## Suedharzbiker (7. April 2003)

Hier die Grafik


----------



## phiro (11. April 2003)

nicht schlecht das Profil, dankeschön

wie ist denn der lange Anstieg am Anfang so von der Beschaffenheit (Breite, Steilheit, Belag, usw.)
Könnte dort schon die Vorentscheidung fallen?

mal ne Frage: Ist die Strecke auch mit Starrgabel gut zu fahren, oder zu riskant/hart? (wäre mein erstes Mal)

Wollt ihr euch eigentlich irgendwo treffen so vor dem start oder danach?

gruß und bis denne


----------



## michael59 (11. April 2003)

hallo phiro

wir wollen und auf jeden fall nach dem rennen noch mal treffen. am start können wir uns ja dann noch mal verabreden.

micha


----------



## Suedharzbiker (11. April 2003)

Hallo Phiro,

ich hoffe du schaust heut Abend vor dem Rennen noch mal rein in das Forum.

Noch einmal zur Strecke :

Es geht los direkt vor dem Schloß in B.Frankenhausen. Ausschilderung Therme
Siehst du schon, großes Zelt u.s.w.

Dann durch den Ortskern mit Geschäftsstraße und böse Boller die den PKW verkehr verhindern in der Straße. Dann über den Marktplatz ab in Richtung Ortsausgang B.F. 
So dann Straße und Positionskämpfe ca. 4-5 km. Man verlässt die Straße in einer links Kurve, da geht es gerade aus in Richtung Babarossahöhle, befestigter Feldweg mit kleinen Steigungen, leichte Quer- und Längsrillenbildung. An der Höhle über den Parkplatz rechts wieder auf die Straße, vgl. Profil. Dann lang Straße bis auf dem Profil der Weg schwarz wird. Dabei handelt es sich um gut befestigten Forstweg mit zum Kulpenberg ( Fernsehturm ). Auf der Kuppe links ab  Singeltrail  Überholung nicht möglich . Dann kurz abwärts Achtung vielleicht versteckte Naturtreppe mit Hölzern unterm  Laub.  Über die abgesperrte B  Straße. Auf der anderen Seite wieder gerade rein in den Wald. Befestigte Straße in Richtung Rotenburg teils böse Schlaglöcher. Richtige Tempostrecke unten dann scharf durch ein eventuell offenes Tor auf einem ca. 3 Meter breiten Waldweg in Richtung KYF- Denkmal. 
Dort soll es dieses Jahr ebenfalls für die MTB  Fraktion eine Ehrenrunde geben, weiß nicht wie die ablaufen soll, gab es letztes Jahr nicht. Dann vom Denkmal Singeltrail bergab Achtung zwei   Löcher von ausgewurzelten Bäumen, über die Forststraße gerade drüber und auf der anderen Seite gerade hoch. Ich denke kurze Schiebepassage, man kann die Steigung jedoch auch fahren. Weiter Singeltrail in Richtung Ententeich. Dort trifft man wieder auf die B- Straße. Hier entweder Sperrung durch Polizei oder links an der Leitplanke lang. Gleich wieder links den kurzen Stich Waldautobahn hoch, oben links ab und weiter befestigte Waldautobahn in Richtung Udersleben.  Die Streckenposten beachten die den Weg weisen. 
Alles ziemlich gerade bis zur Abfahrt ausgewaschener Fels ,in den Ort Wiese rechts und links. Achtung kleine heftige Sprungschanze. Dann befestigte Dorfstr. durch den Ort kurzer knackiger Anstieg Asphalt wenn ich mich recht erinnere 10-15 Prozent. Dann gerade auf Asphalt entlang des Flughafens . Am Ende des Asphalts, dieser führt nach links gerade aus in Richtung Wald über Wiese bzw. nicht befestigten Weg.  Aus dem Wald heraus sieht man das Bauernkriegspanorama. Hier gut auf die Streckenposten hören die die Ausfahrt für MTB zeigen. Die Läufer der einzelnen Distanzen sind bereits auch in diesem Bereich eventuell. 
Dann knackiger Abfahrt über Felsgestein in Richtung OL B.F. Durch die City Achtung überall Fußgänger in Richtung Ziel.

Geschafft. 

Ohne Gewähr auf Richtigkeit dieses Jahr. So lautet die Beschreibung nach meinen Erkenntnissen und Deutung der ausgehangenen Karte in der Stadt B.F.


----------



## HAWKI (11. April 2003)

@Südharzbiker,
Deine Streckenbeschreibung paßt. Strecke ist trotz Regen u. Schnee an den vergangenen Tagen schön trocken. Eigentlich nur zwischen Rothenburg u. Kyffhäuser unterm Laub ein bißchen Motter. Also Vollgas  .

@phiro,
Starrgabel? diese dürfte Dich wenn überhaupt nur auf dem Trail zwischen Kyffhäuser und Ententeich und dann aber bestimmt vor Udersleben (Hi-Speed über ausgewaschene Fahrrillen) behindern.
Vorentscheidung? denke, daß sich das Feld schon ab Steintalleben enorm auseinanderzieht. Und wenn die Teerstraße am Hüfler aufhört, geht´s ja erst richtig los!

Wünsche allen u. natürlich mir morgen viel Spaß und die gewünschten Platzierungen! Also viel Glück


----------



## phiro (11. April 2003)

supi  

danke für diese umfassende Beschreibung, sieht ja ziemlich nach Forstautobahn aus  
die Starrgabel ist auf jedenfall drin, des passt scho (hoff ich ma)

@HAWKI

Trocken sagst du, das gefällt mir doch schon viel besser
hoffentlich isses net so kalt *bibber*

@all

also dann viel Glück euch allen, ich hoffe man sieht sich (ich bin der mitm MCM und der Starrgabel  )


gruß Phillipp


----------



## chubika (12. April 2003)

Freunde, Roemer, Landsleute,

das waere vollbracht.
Platz 13. Gut als Saisoneroeffnung. 
Hat Spass gemacht. 
Schoen dass auch so viele vom IBC dabeiwaren.

Meinen Rennbericht gibt es morgen.

>ping suedharzbiker -t

Ward im Ziel nicht mehr gesehen?

Ciao
Der Frosch
C.


----------



## chubika (13. April 2003)

Hallo nochmal,

hier nun ein kurzer Rueckblick auf den KBL-Mountainbike.

Hatte in der letzten Woche ein wenig Stress, so dass die technische Vorbereitung alles andere als gut gelaufen ist. Halte es so wie in der F1 ueblich und starte noch mit dem Vorjahresmodell in die neue Saison.

Bin ca. 1h vor dem Start in Bad F. 
It's f###ing cold! Nix fuer den Frosch, trotzdem beschliesse ich kurz zu fahren. Neee, nicht wirklich, nur die Handschuhe.

Ein wenig warmfahren und immer neue Bekannte begruessen: Sketcher und michael59, Suedharzbiker, Akebua, Bikewuerstchen...
Fast schon ein IBC-Treffen.
Auch beim KBL-Mountainbike nicht zu verkennen: wachsende Starterfelder.

0840 Start. 
Konnte mir einen Platz in guter vorderer Position sichern und rolle im Feld durch die Innenstadt (diesmal auch fuer Biker etwas sicherer gestaltet). Weiter auf der Strasse, welche wir vor der Barbarossahoehle nur kurz verlassen durch Steinthalleben auf den Hüflar zu. Bis dahin das uebliche Geplaenkel, kurze Tempoverschaerfungen und dann wieder Beine hoch. Das Feld bleibt relativ geschlossen und selbst (vermutl.) "Strassenbolzer" aelteren Kalibers rollen gut mit. 
Kann mein gerade angelesenes Wissen (Tour) testen: Fahren im Peloton mit Koerperkontakt, Hinterrad halten, Ellenbogen sanft rausdruecken, ein wenig anlehnen.
Am Hüflar selektiert sich das Feld sofort.  Spitzenleute bleiben vorn, das Feld sortiert sich dahinter ein. Komme recht gut hoch. Jetzt rechts weg auf den Rennweg und wieder Rampe satt. Ich spuere, dass ich noch einigen Nachhohlbedarf in Sachen Kraftausdauer habe. Bisher lag mein Trainingsschwerpunkt ja auf GA.
Muss dann auch die Spitzengruppe ziehen lassen und finde mich in einer 3 - 4 Mann Verfolgergruppe. So geht es bis zum Kulpenberg und weiter auf dem Trail zur Rothenburg. Nach der Strassenueberquerung auf Asphalt Schussfahrt zur Rothenburg. Ich versteuere mich und muss an einem Kurvenausgang die Fahrbahn verlassen. Gegner ziehen vorbei.  Naja, die Vorjahresreifen haben auch nicht mehr den tollen Gripp. Auf dem Trail zum Denkmal haenge ich hinter meinem von nun an staendigen Zweikampfpartner  fest. Koennte schneller, komme aber nicht vorbei. Erst kurz vor Ende des Trails eine Ueberhohlmoeglichkeit, doch auf dem kurzen Anstieg zum Denkmal verliere ich den Platz wieder. Hoch zum Denkmal bis in den Hof Barbarossas. Hier Zwischenkontrolle der Transponder. Ich habe meinen T. ordentlich in meiner Tasche verstaut, da ich von drahtloser Kommunikation ausgegangen war. Verliere beim Raussortieren wieder wichtige 4 Sekunden. 
Jetzt auf dem schnellen Trail ins Wolmwedetal und hier wartet eine kleine Ueberraschung. Offenbar kurzfristige Streckenaenderung. Es geht rechts auf dem Forstweg direkt im Wolmwedetal hinauf. Ich befuerchte schon: Rampe bis oben (ist eine meiner Trainingsstrecken), aber nach 500m dann Erloesung und Trail links weg zum Ententeich. Ab hier wie gehabt Forstautobahn bis zum Abzweig Udersleben und hier recht schnell und brutal bergab. Ich lasse es gut fliegen und ueberhohle meinen Kontrahenten.  Hoffentlich nimmt mir meine Gabel nicht alzuuebel, was ich Ihr hier zugemutet habe. (Hinterher stelle ich aber fest Hoechstgeschwindigkeit war "nur" 52,7km/h.)
Durch Udersleben am Flugplatz entlang zum Panorama muss ich wieder meinen Platz abgeben. 
Am Panorama geraten wir in die Laeufergruppen, die wohl die kleine Runde laufen und auch Kinder. Scheissgefaehrlich, gerade wenn man im Zweikampf ist. 
Durch das Kalktal hohle ich mir meine Position zurueck. Jetzt in die Innenstadt und wieder in die Laeuferguppen. Enge Kurven und die vorletzte verpasse ich natuerlich und rase eine Ehrenrunde um eine Blumenrabatte, der Platz ist wieder verloren  , weiter parallel zur Strasse auf dem Buergersteig. Den Zuschauern rufe ich zu: Nicht bewegen!
Im Zielbereich leider keine Chance mehr zu attakieren. Zu eng. Und dann schon Schluss. 
Toller Zweikampf! und Haendeschuettlen!
Nach Zieldurchfahrt bekommen wir sofort einen Ergebnisausdruck.
Platz 13 (AK Senioren2 - Platz 1  ) hatte ich garnicht erwartet. Und wie gesagt, als Saisonauftakt ganz gut. 

Warte dann im Zielbereich auf die IBC-Freunde, die mich auch nicht lange warten lassen. Akebua, Bikewuerstchen mit Sturzblessuren, Sketcher, HAWKI und sturzfrei diesmal michael59, marko_m8, steffen_heinze... 

Wir palavern noch ein wenig und dann ist auch schon Zeit zum Aufbrechen...

Soweit in aller Kuerze.

Sorry fuer alle(s) Vergessene(n).

Ciao
Euer Frosch muss jetzt verstaerkt EB und KA trainieren.
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steinbeißer (14. April 2003)

klasse!!  so gehört sich das!! doch der erste!!
schade, das ich nicht dabei sein konnte......

ps: bin schon auf die anderen ergebnisse gespannt!


----------



## sketcher (14. April 2003)

Zuerst mal: Glückwunsch an Chubika!
Wenn man mit solchen Leuten in _einer_ Kategorie antritt, fährt man ganz ungezwungen, man hat sowieso keine Chance. 

So hatte ich denn auch mehr den Spaßfaktor im Auge, als ich um 0620 nach Bad Frankenhausen fuhr. Unterwegs fiel mir ein am Straßenrand pinkelnder, mit roter Gore-Jacke bekleideter Mensch auf, der sich schnell als micha59 herausstellte. Gemeinsam ging es weiter ins Einsatzgebiet. 
Ackebua war auch schon da. Prima Kerl, Eisenschwein eben, da versteht man sich sowieso gleich.
Kurze Begrüßung von Chubika, Südharzbiker Jörg, Bike-Würstchen, der sich mindestens Bike-Wurst nennen sollte, wenn nicht Feldkieker (Eichsfelder wissen Bescheid), Hawki, Steffen und weiß ich wen noch alles. Der Freundeskreis wächst und das ist schön.

Auch das Fahrerfeld des KBM war im Gegensatz zum Vohrjahr gewachsen. Wenn ich mir die Startnummern anschaue, 6500-6651, sollten es wohl über 150 gewesen sein, die dann aber nicht alle im Ziel ankamen. Ich hatte mir vorgenommen, bei den ersten 50 mitzufahren (Prozent  ).

3 Minuten vor Startbegin am Platz. Hinten angestellt. Startschuß und ab. In Bad F. ziemliches Gedränge. Der Südharzbiker ruft: "Was denn, sketcher so weit hinten. Hahaa!". Nun aber los!
Landstraße. Das Feld hat sich schon ordentlich in die Länge gezogen. Ich trete ordentlich rein und hangele mich von Windschatten zu Windschatten langsam immer weiter voran. Bis zum letzten Anstieg der Straße hab ich so 20 Plätze gutgemacht. Dann düste Steffen Heinze an mir vorbei. Kurzer Schwatz und da flog er davon. 
Der lange Anstieg zum Fernsehturm hat's in sich. Aber wir kennen uns schon und so bleib ich im Tritt und bin 50 Min. nach Start oben. Damit bin ich eigentlich schon zufrieden. Nun muß ich zusehen, daß ich auf den Abfahrten nicht zuviel wieder verliere.
Doch ich mache natürlich Platz, wenn wieder einer von hinten angeprescht kommt. Zum Denkmal hoch hab ich die meisten wieder ein. Rum um das Ding und wieder abwärts. Am Ententeich suche ich noch nach der besten Spur, da ruft eine Mädchenstimme von hinten: "LAUFEN LASSEN! FAHR!!!" Uta (vom TC Suhl), mit der ich schon vorher Windschattenfahren geübt hatte, hatte mich wieder eingeholt und ließ mich stehen.  Am nächsten Anstieg hatte ich sie wieder. Das sie am Ende 3 Sek. vor mir ins Ziel kam, verdankt sie nur ihrer super Fahrtechnik.  (ist ja auch nicht meine AK) 
Letzte Quälerei am Flugplatz und weiter zum Wilden Kalktal. Durch einen fasch verstandenen Zuruf eines Streckenpostens kam ich und ein zweiter Biker zu 100m Ausflug ins Gelände.
Im Kalktal ist Uta wieder an mir vorbei, aber Haupsache ich komme unten heil an. 
In Bad F. wird es eng. Überall Läufer. Keine Chance auf einen Endspurt. Zieleinlauf. Zusammenbruch. - Quatsch, ich fühl mich gut! 8er in der AK, Gesamtplatz 73. AV 20,8km/h. Nicht so toll, aber gutes Mittelfeld.

Bei Nudeln und Bier Auswertung, Schulterklopfen und Wunden zeigen (gute Besserung Sebastian!).

Hat Spaß gemacht. Also denn, bis zum nächsten Mal!
sketcher

Fotos und Ergebnisse 
hier 

Hier sieht man, wie ich (6533) versuche, durch anquatschen meine Konkurrenz aus dem Tritt zu bringen.


----------



## chubika (14. April 2003)

Hallo Sketcher,

toller Bericht! 

Aber bei dem Foto moechte man ein Zitat gebrauchen:
"Quael Dich, Du Sau" *und quatsch nicht!*


Ciao
Der Frosch
C.


----------



## onkel (14. April 2003)

Ich bin stolz auf Euch, Männer!
Ich selbst war auch nicht untätig. Bericht hier!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=52138


----------



## michael59 (14. April 2003)

nachdem ich meinen geburtstag bei meinem onkel verbracht hatte ( wurde an dem tag 65) und die bewunderung der anwesenden über mein vorhaben 42 km über den kyffhaüser zu fahren genossen habe  bin ich dann nach kuzem schlaf quer über den harz gefahren. langsam kam die nervosität durch und ich mußte hinter berga anhaltem. diesen zeitpunkt nutzte eisenschwein sketcher um sich hinter mich zu hängen und so fuhren wir gemeinsam auf den parkplatz ein. ackebua hatte sich schon telefonsich gemeldet und war beim umziehen, der südharzbiker war beim warmfahren und chubika rollte auch gleich vorbei. mit neuer technik (hac4 mit trittfrequenz) wollte ich meine leiden dokumentieren, doch kurz vor dem start verabschiedete sich die batterie  . hawki war da und  wir rollten zum start. auf meine frage ob jemand sebastian gesehen hatte meldete sich das bikewürstchen. und los gings. am anfang versuchte ich im 2. drittel zu bleiben, aber bald sortierte sich das feld. auf meinen vorschlag versuchten der südharzbiker und ich die nächste gruppe zu erreichen, er schaffte es ich nicht  . hier zeigte sich deutlich das dieses jahr zu wenig kilometer auf meinem tacho waren. am hüflar überholten mich einige, auf dem rennweg war ich dann wieder dran. eine weile fuhr ich mit dem südharzbiker zusammen. nach dem trail ab fernsehturm hätte man schneller gekonnt, aber die 2 vor uns blockten. vor der treppe konnte ich den auffahrunfall gerade noch verhindern, wurde aber dann an der kannte selber getroffen und mußte wieder die treppe runterhumpeln .  nach der rotenburg bildete sich eine gruppe und wir konnten uns bis zum kyffhaüser um einige plätze verbessern.    der anstieg zum kyffhäuser war schön, die zwischenzeitnahme kam unvorbereitet, ich wußte garnicht was die
eigentlich von mir wollten und nach der kurzen abfahrt habe ich fast die kurve nicht bekommen. der helfer ist ganz schön gesprungen.  auf dem trail nach dem kyffhaüser war ich schnell an den vorausfahrenden ran, der wollte ich vorbeilassen und bremste, leider bin ich dann auf ihn gerutscht ( tut mir echt leid       ), kurze entschuldigung und frage ob alles in ordnung ist und dann weiter.
durch die streckenänderung richtung ententeich war ich kurz verwirrt und fand mich an der steigung mit einem partner zusammen, den ich bis zur verpflegung in udersleben begleitete. schade denn der trail war technisch anspruchsvoller, der weg um den ententeich war besser gewählt als letztes jahr. dann fuhren wir gemeinsam durch die läufer. das war gar nicht so einfach, um sicher durchzukommen habe ich laut links bzw, recht vorbei gerufen, das hat auch gut geklappt. in der abfahrt habe ich schon die ruppige seite gewählt, leider hat ein läufer meinen ruf falsch verstanden und ich konnte einen zusammenstoß gerade noch vermeiden. im ort habe ich mich dann von meinem begleiter abgesetzt. deprimierend ist aber, wenn auf der steigung zum flugplatz einen läufer überholen. deshalb noch mal druck gemacht. der weiche untergrund am flugplatz drückte meine geschwindigkeit, so daß einige laüfer mich als schrittmacher benutzten. im wald war die geschwindigkeit wieder höher. außerdem motivierten die schilder noch 5 km/ noch 4 km. als ich aus dem wald raus kam, sah ich ca 300 meter vor mir einen mtbler, den wollte ich noch erreichen. durch die läufer war das nicht einfach aber im wilden kalktal sah ich ihn so 50 meter vor mir. um mich in die massen wieder einzuorden war eine starke bremsung nötig (fair geht vor und es soll doch keine verletzten geben  ) und der slalomlauf begann. im ziel dann " manschaft  eisenschweinkader/ibc. das machte schon stolz. der urkundenausdruck zeigte: 2.16:51 platz 98 gesamt 13. in der altersklasse. cubika war 42 minuten schneller glückwunsch!!!!
sketcher hatte knapp über 2 stunden gebraucht, aber als manschaft in unserer altersklasse haben wir alles geschlagen .

ingesamt war es ein tolles erlebnis. wir haben uns noch eine ganze weile unterhalten. leider war der südharzbiker nicht zu sehen, seine zielankunft hatte ich leider verpasst. 

in der auswertung kann man graphisch die strecke vergleichen. ist lustig , macht das mal.

meine grundschnelligkeit am anfang muss ich verbessern um mal die 2 stunden zu knacken. die 15 minuten müssen bis zum fernsehturm rausgeholt werden also weiterüben und gleich für den 17. april 2004 wieder anmelden.


micha

übrigens eine frische batterie hat mien hac wieder zum leben erweckt


----------



## HAWKI (14. April 2003)

super Männer - schöne Berichte
...da bleibt mir natürlich nicht mehr viel zu berichten. Habe mich über das gewachsene Starterfeld gefreut, denke jedoch, daß viel mehr zusammen mit den Läufern nicht mehr zu händeln sind. Das Zusammentreffen mit den Läufern schon auf der schnellen Abfahrt nach Udersleben ist sau gefährlich! Und von den Fußgängern in Bad F. dann ganz zu schweigen! Bei mir kommt´s nicht auf zehntel Sekunden an, denke dabei eher an die Leute, die vorne mitfahren u. sich vielleicht noch kurz vor dem Ziel einen besseren Platz sichern wollen. Vielleicht sollten wir diese Bitte um mehr Sicherheit für alle Teilnehmer einmal an die Organisatoren herantragen? Oder wie seht ihr das?
Ja, mit meinem Platz 67 muß ich mit angeschlagenem Knie wohl diesmal zufrieden sein. Mehr war nicht drin. Und mein Herz wollte auch nicht so schnell schlagen, wie ich das sonst gewohnt bin; bei 168 war Schicht im Schacht; Durchschnittspuls 153 - komme sonst beim Marathon locker auf Durchschnitt über 170  . Vielleicht sollte ich mal die Akkus vom Herzschrittmacher laden   ?
@Bike Würstchen: was macht die Schulter? gute Besserung!
Ok, freue mich auf die nächste Schlacht mit Euch - Schlachtfeld im Mai: Altenau


----------



## steinbeißer (14. April 2003)

klasse gemacht, freunde!! es hat echt spaß gemacht, die tollen berichte zu lesen. ja, auch ein wenig neid kam auf, da ich ja leider nicht dabei war......

aber altenau, das wird geil!!


----------



## Ackebua (15. April 2003)

@Chubika:
 So schreiben nur Weltmeister!

@alle anderen dabeigewesenen:
Schöne Berichte, schönes Rennen, schöne gegend. Ich komme bestimmt wieder, keine Frage.

Meinen Bericht habt ihr ja teilweise schon gefunden - Berlin- bzw. Thüringen-Forum.

BTW @ Sketcher:
Nun, in Weimar kann man lecker Kaffee schlürfen - mehr sag ich ohne meinen Anwalt nicht


----------



## Menis (15. April 2003)

super berichte und tolle leistungen! chubika - erster platz in der altersklasse ist natürlich eine sensation! auch die ergebnisliste macht spass zu lesen - da macht der esk einen sehr präsenten eindruck. danke für eure lebhaften berichte und ich freue mich schon auf ein wiedersehen im harz. bis bald... menis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sketcher (15. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Menis Kuss _
> *chubika - erster platz in der altersklasse ist natürlich eine sensation!*



Für Leute, die den Frosch, den Brockenkönig, kennen, eigentlich nicht. Es wäre eine Sensation, wenn er es nicht geworden wäre.

In der Gesamtplazierung hätte ich ihm noch mehr gewünscht. Ich weiß, er arbeitet dran. 



BTW @Ackebua
Laß dich blos nicht erwischen! Sonst könntest du gesteinigt werden. 

Grüße
sketcher


----------



## chubika (15. April 2003)

Hallo nochmal,



> _Original geschrieben von Ackebua _
> *@Chubika:
> So schreiben nur Weltmeister!
> ...*



Ich ueb schon mal.

Sorry auch wg. dem staendig unterschlagenem "C".

Ciao
Der Frosch
C.
___
Ackebua, Ackebua, Ackebua, Acke...


----------



## chubika (15. April 2003)

Hallo,

habe die Ergebnislisten gerade nochmal studiert.
Musst voller Entsetzen feststellen, dass da ja zwei Biker aus meinem Landkreis noch schneller ware als ich.
  

Hab zwar gerade ne 200km Runde runtergerissen, aber da muss ich gleich nochmal zum Training los.

Ciao
Der Frosch in Depressionen
C.


----------



## Suedharzbiker (15. April 2003)

Nach den nunmehr durchgeackerten Berichten meinerseits gibt es ja zur Streckenbeschreibung nichts mehr hinzuzusetzen. 
Erstmal Glückwunsch an alle Teilnehmer , die die vorderen Plätze der einzelnen Altersklassen eingenommen haben. 

Alle Achtung ihr ward alle verdammt schnell  unterwegs. 

Mein Biorhytmus war leicht durch eine Nachtschicht vom Do zum Freitag durch ein ander gekommen. Ich fühlte mich schon am Morgen total Sch..... Die Nacht zum Samstag sch... geschlafen und dann los zum KBL. 

Hier traf ich dann beim Einrollen noch viele bekannte Gesichter. 

Am Anfang rollte ich gut mit Micha zusammen in Richtung Hüfler
dann rechts ab zum Rennweg. 

Was ich da am letzten Drittel des ersten oder zweiten Anstichs zu sehen bekam, ( es war nicht so sehr das Sehen sondern der Geruch und das Geräusch) war schauderhaft. 
Ein Biker kotz.... sich unmittelbar vor mir den gesamten Mageninhalt aus. Er war bleich wie die frisch geputzte  "Kalkwand" . Ihr kennt doch bestimmt die Werner I Szene am Anfang des Films ? So sah es auch aus.

Micha kam am dritten Anstich ran und wir kurbelten zusammen zum Fernsehturm hoch. Mein Puls war zu dieser Zeit bei 175 und mir ging es schlecht wie lange nicht beim Biken. Dann der Trail, 
vor mir zwei Hardteilfahrer, die diesen Weg gar nicht kannten. 
Ich rief noch am Ende kommt eine versteckte Treppe, ich glaub sie hörten mich nicht und dann kam es wie es kommen musste. Sie erschreckten sich furchtbar und der Tross kam insgesamt zum stehen.  Dann in der Gruppe ging es in Richtung Denkmal . Michel kurbelte am Anstieg an mir vorbei. Mein Puls war an diesem Anstieg bei 180 und ich dachte jeden Moment mir springt das Herz aus dem Hals. Also langsam weiter zum Denkmal hoch. Oben kurze Wende ein Stück Banane fassend den Weg wieder runter. Hier sah ich Biker "Bleichgesicht" er sah schon wesentlich besser aus, als bei der letzten Begegnung. SDen Trail runter konnte ich ein wenig Boden gut machen. Ich sah Michael in Reichweite. 

Dann ging es auf die Waldautobahn hinter dem Ententeich und die Läufer kamen von rechts. So viele habe ich noch nie auf einen Haufen gesehen.  Teils zu Dritt oder viert nebeneinander asuf der Autobhahn, da war nichts mit Tempomachen um verlohrene Zeit an den Anstiegen etwas aufzubessern. Die Abfahrt nach Udersleben war ein Graun. Hier musste ich dann aufgrund einer hwektischen Bewegung - spurwechsel eines Läufers - ab in die Botanik um nicht mit diesem zu kollidieren. Echt gefährlich diese 
Aktion. 
Als ich stand ,vor einem Baum, schaute ich auf die Uhr, der Nervenkitzel war so hoch, dass diese 200 zeigt, natürlich nur kurzzeitig. Rauf aufs Bike und weiter gings. Micha habe ich dann nur noch in der Ferne gesehen. Am Anstieg zum Flugplatz traf ich dann einen Studienfreund der unter den Läufern war und wir 
machten uns gemeinsam an den Berg ran. Oben dann ein Tschüß und ab fuhr ich in Richtung Pannorama.  Plötzlich bemerkte ich bei der Abfahrt in Richtung Stadt das ein Biker hinter mir war. Diesen 
habe ich dann in einem waghalsigen Manöver von ihm passieren lassen. Ich hatte Angst um die Passanten. 
Außerdem hatte ich diesen bereits am Anstieg zum Fernsehturm links an einer Waldhütte gesehen, wie wer einen Platten versorgte. Er war eindeutig schnell unterwegs und wollte vieleicht noch Zeit gut machen. 

Sodann im Ziel nach 2:18 Fahrt habe ich meinen Ausdruck bekommen . Gesamt 102  Altersklasse 41. Dieses Ergebnis war aber nicht von Dauer, als ich zu Hause in die Liste schaute stellte ich fest, dass ich auf Platz 99 gerutscht bin. 
Zwar nicht das Traumergebnis aber was solls Olympia ist nicht weit und da zählt nur der Gedanke für mich. 

Am Ziel habe ich dann keinen mehr von euch gesehen. 


Naja was solls, bis zum nächsten Treffen ihr IBC ´ler .

Ciao Jörg


----------



## Suedharzbiker (15. April 2003)

Da ich bis jetzt keine Höhengrafik hier vom Rennen gefunden habe, hänge ich sie an.

Achso weitere Bilder vom Rennen findet ihr unter: www.fototeammueller.de


----------



## chubika (15. April 2003)

Gute Besserung,








Ciao
Der Frosch
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleine.marco (15. April 2003)

Alle die mich noch nicht kennen - ich bin  von Michael59 "der Pratikant" getauft worden.

Bei mir ging die Planung (wohne in Sollstedt --> also nur 55km entfernt) von einer Ankunft in Bad F. von 7Uhr 45aus , damit ich endlich mal Zeit hatte mich nicht erst während, sondern vor dem Rennen warm zu fahren....doch wie mein Coach (Britti) und ich so sind hatten wir erst 8uhr 35  Ankunftzeit....

Zum Glück hab ich aber einen super Kumpel namens Steffen Heinze, der mir nachdem ich mich nachmelden musste (online angemeldung hatte ich zwar am 23.März gemacht + 01.04. überwiesen, aber ich stand nicht drauf....LOB an die ORG'S ging alles unkompliziert ab nur der Durchruf "...noch 1min bis zum Startschuss ..." konnte mich aus meiner Ruhe bringen
auf sein eigenes Warmfahren verzichtete, um mir schnell die Startnummer anzubringen, während ich mich umzog. Schnell noch hinten ans Feld angestellt und los ging's....

In den Straßen konnten wir beide uns doch schon recht gut nach vorne hangeln und dabei dem Südharzbiker Jörg begrüßen (Jörg wo bist du nur nach dem zieleinlauf geblieben?!)
und dann ging's schon raus auf die Landstraße!

Ich weiß nicht, wie die meisten das sehen, aber ich finde diese Art ein Rennen zu eröffnen als beste Wahl, da:
(a) sich das Feld ziehen kann 
(b) genug Platz bleibt andere zu überholen, an denen man sonst nur schlecht vorbeikommen könnte (s. EF die ewig lange schlange trotz Einführungsrunde)
(c) ich es echt zu kotzen finde gleich einen fetten Anstieg hochrasen zu müssen und so den Puls jenseits von 180 zu treiben, um relativ weit vorn mithalten zu können.
Also  hoch!

Trotz allem musst ich mein ziel recht schnell aufgeben nach Puls in vernünftigen Regionen zu fahren (138-167Hz) --> neues ZIEL:
immer schön unter der 180Marke bleiben, was mit 177Hz Durchschnitt auch gelang!  

Tja dann die paar Anstiege hochgedemmelt und dann kamen die 
wunderschönen Singletrails, die ein Rennen für mich so faszinierend machen, dann Waldautobahn bolzen kann jeder (da kann man das auch gleich Federgabel raushaun...)

Toll fand ich auch die vielen Verpflegungsstellen, die ich aus Zeitmangel generell leider nicht ansteuere - es sei denn es wird wie in Urleben (hieß das so???) von netten Streckenposten ein Becher in der hand ausgestreckt gehalten!

Die Abfahrt über den Feldweg war ja irre schnell (67,5km/h) , aber durch den Schotter sicher auch gefährich - jeder weiß hoffentlich, was er sich zutrauen kann?? wenn da die Läuferhindernisse nicht gewesen wären....
Wir sollten uns echt an dern Veranstalter wenden, damit diese kleinigkeiten, der sonst toporg. Rennens noch bis nä. Jahr behoben werden können.

Ich und hoffentlich mein Britti auch sind nä. Jahr wieder am Start.
Ganz bestimmt!!!


----------



## Alf 77 (15. April 2003)

Die Bike Wurst möchte auch noch den Senf dazu geben. Erstmal
tolle Berichte.Macht mega Spaß die zu lesen. 
War mein zweiter Marathon und die Zielstellung war nicht letzter zu werden. Aber um ganz ehrlich zu sein, mit Platz 39  (19 in meiner Altersklasse) hatte ich absolut nicht gerechnet. 
Am Start ist es ein gutes Gefühl dank diesen Forums bekannte Gesichter und mittlerweile Freunde zu treffen. Das beruhigt irgendwie. Ich konnte die halbe Nacht nicht schlafen und es ist schön zu hören das es fast jeden so erging. Leider stand ich am Start sehr weit hinten und in Bad F. ist es fast nicht möglich jemanden zu überholen. So versuchte ich ab Ortsausgang meinen Rythmus zu finden. In Steinthalleben dann hängte ich mich an die Gruppe ran in der auch Ackebua war und ließ mich mitziehen. Das ging so lange gut bis zur Abfahrt nach Udersleben.
Dort übersah ich eine Spurrinne und krachte mit ca. 50km/h hin. Irgendwie kam ich auf dem Rücken liegend zu mir und sah dieser Gruppe hinterher. Ackebua war der einzige der sich erschrocken umdrehte. Doch da stand ich auch schon wieder.
Flasche einsammeln, Knie-Schulter und Bike gar nicht anschauen und weiter gings. Mit ein bisschen Wut im Bauch fuhr ich bis Bad F. fast alleine. Im Ziel wartete dann auch schon Chubika der in seiner AK den 1.Platz erzielte. 
Im Ziel sah ich dann erstmal was ich mir für Blessuren zulegte. -
Beule im Helm und meinem Selbstbau Cube Bike kann ich nur danken das es mich nicht im Stich gelassen hat. 
Alles in allem trotzdem ein für mich Mega Ereignis. 
Gruß der Feldkieker


----------



## Duffy Duck (16. April 2003)

yo, war schön. bin beim start ganz hinten gewesen und auch noch als es aus der stadt hinaus ging- die ersten sind schon zur barbarossahöhle abgebogen- das nächste mal fahre ich gleich ganz vorne mit, obwohl ich das hasse wenn alles schon am anfang so losrast. habt ihr die vielen trinkflaschen gesehen die an der rottleber dreiangel lagen- scheiss flaschenhalter- hätte man schön sammeln können wie bei der tour de france. ich habe schon überlegt ob ich beim nächsten renne eine richtige pause mache wenn es wieder bier an den verpflegungstsellen gibt- scheiss auf die zeit. also dann bis bald, der heinzelmann


----------



## sketcher (16. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bike-würstchen _
> *Häng Dich an mich und Du wirst letzter.
> *



Kannste wohl auch nicht mehr so stehenlassen.


----------



## phiro (16. April 2003)

jo na dann werd ich auch mal noch was vom Race aus meiner Sicht schreiben, nachdem ich schon dezent aufgefordert worden bin  

also: 
Nach einer kurzen Nacht hieß es kurz nach 4 Uhr schon aufstehen *gähn*, war ich müde. Halt schnell noch Sachen gepackt und mir Müsli reingedrückt und dann gings kurz nach 5 Uhr los in richtung Kyffhäuser. Zu meinem erstaunen waren wir trotz Zwischenstopp zum entleeren des Gedärms  schon kurz vor 7 Uhr in Bad Frankenhausen, und musste mit entsetzen feststellen das draußen -5°C waren, *brrrr* verdammte scheiß Kälte das.
Nun ja in Ruhe angemeldet und erst so gegen 7:20 Uhr zum warmfahren aufgebrochen. Die Kälte (jetzt schon +2°C) wurde langsam erträglich. 7.35 Uhr dann auf in die Startaufstellung und wer spricht mich da plötzlich von der seite an......HAWKI der mich scheinbar anhand meiner Starrgabel leicht erkannte. Noch schnell ein paar Worte gewechselt und schon raste die Meute davon. Schnell bildete sich auf dem ewig langen Straßenstück eine ca. 30 Mann starke Spitzengruppe in der mir manchmal etwas zu viel gebummelt wurde. Plötzlich bogen wir ab ins gelände wos gleich steil bergan ging und ich Dussel verpasste natürlich die kleine Spitzengruppe (5 oder 6 Mann) und reihte mich ca. an 8/9 Position ein. Und so gings dann halt immer weiter wobei mich in einem der vielen Flachstücke eine etwas größere Gruppe einholte und ich mich an deren Ende wiederfand. Dann oben bei der Zwischenzeitnahme kam mir die Spitze noch entgegen, später bei der Auswertung stellte sich heraus das mir grad mal 2min fehlten, so viel war das ja garnicht. Aber leider gings dann fast nur bergab oder eben so das ich meine Stärke am Berg nicht ausspielen konnte. Ich verlor immer mehr an Boden und die Kraft lies auch nach (die Form is halt noch net so toll). Dann verlor ich in dieser extrem ruppigen Abfahrt auch noch 2 oder 3 Positionen, da ich mit meiner Starrgabel die ich zum ersten (und hoffentlich auch letzten Mal) dran hatte nicht so viel riskieren wollte und meine Arme langsam wie Pudding wurden (echt grausam).
Jo und dann wars ja net mehr weit bis ins Ziel, ich hatte allerdings kaum Probs mit Läufern, da wahrscheinlich noch nicht so viele unterwegs waren. Ein wenig Slalom gefahren und dann wars auch schon geschafft. Ich war etwas deprimiert, das ich am Ende einfach keine Power mehr hatte, war dann aber doch etwas positiv überrascht als ich mitbekam das es doch der 15. Platz Gesamt und der 8. bei den Herren war (leider knapp hinter Chubicka, der mich wahrscheinlich in dieser Abfahrt überholte).
Naja dann ein wenig ausgeruht, leider ewig auf meinen Vater gewartet der meine Zieldurchfahrt irgendwie nicht gepeilt hatte, aber wat solls.
Dann noch schnell was gegessen und wen oder besser was sehe ich da? ein ESK-Trikot, inmitten eier kleinen Gruppe von Bikern.
Einfach hin und mich kurz vorgestellt und somit einige echt nette *schleim*   Leute kennengelernt. 
Dann halt noch nach Hause und gechillt   

jo das wars halt aus meiner Sicht, echt ne coole Veranstaltung, nette IBC-Leute getroffen und mit dem Ergebnis eigentlich auch zufrieden, da mir noch einiges an Kraft fehlt und ich sowieso nicht so der Typ für solche Drückerstrecken bin 
Durchschnittspuls übrigens 183, maximal 201 (schon recht ordentlich)

freue mich schon auf Altenau und den Harzsturm, wo ich euch ja hoffentlich alle wiedersehen werde 

gruß aus Leipzig, euer Phiro


----------



## onkel (16. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phiro _
> *
> Durchschnittspuls übrigens 183, maximal 201 (schon recht ordentlich)
> 
> *



 Ich glaube, ich bin einfach nicht so leidensfähig. 180er Puls habe ich auf MAs nur bergauf- dafür lande ich auch wesentlich weiter hinten!


----------



## HAWKI (16. April 2003)

@phiro
muß ich mir ernsthaft Sorgen um Dich machen ? Wenn der Mensch verrückt wird, verliert er zuerst das Zeitgefühl - Phiro, Du bist noch so jung...Ich stand erst 08:35 Uhr in der Startaufstellung. Oder bin ich schon.......  ?
Zum Glück verstehen hier alle Spaß    und den nächsten werden wir zusammen in Altenau haben - da bin ich mir sicher.

Also bis dahin allet jute.....


----------



## phiro (16. April 2003)

@HAWKI

oh Mist, du hast recht (ich Idiota)

es soll korrekt natürlich lauten 8:20 Uhr warmfahren und 8:35 in der Startaufstellung  

danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Alf 77 (17. April 2003)

Tschuldigung Sketcher ! 
Besser so ?


----------



## Jörg M8 (17. April 2003)

Nich so doll aber schööö...

Erst mal-echt super Berichte hätte es eigentlich besser wissen solln nach 4 Wochen Pause(STURZ) und immer noch schmerzenden Handgelenkwar nicht mehr drin:LZ:02:27:30,PLatz:43/106
War trotzdem ein super Tag  und ich verspreche Besserung 

bisdenndann
JÖRG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

